# Suggestions on route back to UK from Italy



## HikerG (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

Currently in Rome and plan to leave today for the drive back to UK. Want to take our time getting back so perhaps 3 weeks to get back.

Would love suggestions from people on where to visit and what to see on the route back. Since it is late October I'm concerned about some of the high mountain passes. Based on the time of year what would you visit?

Current places in the mix include the Romantic Road in Germany, Berlin, Hamburg, Amsterdam and Bruges. 

Does anyone know of a current reliable link for the Stellplatz POI for Garmin? I've looked at a couple of links mentioned in previous posts on here and they give the dreaded 404 not found result. 

Thanks in advance. 

Gary


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*route back from italy*

Hi Gary

Would well recomend the Romantic Strasse route . we did it 3 years ago
from Fussen (worth a stop over) near the Austrian border , then up the Romantic Road 3-4 stopat some beautiful old towns before cutting across to the Mosel , stopping at a stellplatz at Piesporter , next to a vineyard .

Hope that gives you some inspiration

PS

Stopped at a massive Hymer dealership approx 15/20 k west of Munich.........Huge with lots of goodies to buy of the shelf

Dinger


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Gary

we came back 4 weeks ago, from Turin area & across the Petit St Bernard into France, and it had snowed the night before ! I would suspect that you would be taking a risk of some passes not being open. We ambled across Savoie, Burgundy, Champagne to get back to Calais, without using autoroutes. However, in view of the fuel supply problems, Germany etc would be prudent!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gary;

Link for Stellplatze poi's;

>Bordatlas<

... and another less well known one, but arguably more comprehensive for Germany;

>Promobil<

Romantischestrasse is good, you could incorporate it with the Alpenstrasse if you're coming in from the southeast.

Another option is the Fachwerkstrasse which is a route from south to north taking in half timbered houses in pretty villages...

>General Info (English)<

>Stellplatze on the route (German)<

More about other routes mentioned in my blog >here<

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Route*

Well before you leave Italy, I would try to include......

Florence, Siena, Lucca, Pisa etc before heading north.

My other thought though is to stay put and enjoy!

Russell


----------

